# Headlight Won't turn off



## Arntz528i (Sep 15, 2007)

The passenger side headlight on my 1998 528i will not turn off ... main switch is off, key ignition switch is off and removed but light remains on. Any advice as to the problem and / or the fix will be greatly apprediated.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry not much help with the headlight, but Hey, you're in my old stomping grounds. My in-laws still live on Overlook Drive back on the road where the University of Maryland research center is....Have you checked for a short in the cables, possibly fuses?


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

ok, first theory: Do both headlights illuminate when they're switched on with the ignition? Maybe the stalk selector switch is stuck in the momentary, "flash" setting. On my 325, if the car is powered off and I flash the headlights lights (pulling back on the stalk), they remain on for about 30 seconds. So I'm thinking maybe your one headlight is burned out, and the switch is stuck?

Apparently this is not an isolated problem: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65689 and http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166215&highlight=e39+headlight+stuck


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Only one side stays on? That is weird. I always thought both sides were connected together, out of one single relay... Are you talking about the main head lights or the turn lights?

EDIT: I'm with wdgiles. Your turn stalk is activated. That's an european "feature". When you're parked at night in a narrow street, you want to turn the lights on one side on, for safety. That's different from turning the blinkers on, as there's no emergency.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

In the Tech industry, we have a term for that:


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Another thread for you, this one sounds more expensive, but might solve it: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209896&highlight=infineon


----------



## cn90 (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209896&highlight=infineon
I still have a few pairs of chips left.
PM if you need the chips.

cn90


----------

